# Gloves for washing car in winter



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Any suggestions for gloves to be used when washing the car in cold weather, please?

thank you


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Just nitrile gloves and using warm water seems to be enough for me.

Chris


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sealskinz, awesome pair of gloves!!!! well worth the 30 quid RRP


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

As above, sealskinsz.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Black Mambas keep my hands nice and warm.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Recently bought a pair of No Fear diving gloves from Sports Direct for £5 after reading about them on here...


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Gavla said:


> Recently bought a pair of No Fear diving gloves from Sports Direct for £5 after reading about them on here...


Sounds 'handy' do have a link or photo of them? Thanks


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great idea


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I just use normal black nitrile gloves seem to do a good job but you could think about putting some thin cotton gloves underneath :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

danwel said:


> Sealskinz, awesome pair of gloves!!!! well worth the 30 quid RRP


Any chance of a link to these Sealskinz Danwel? I am interested in a pair. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Any chance of a link to these Sealskinz Danwel? I am interested in a pair. ��


Im stocking them when some silly legislation gets adjusted, have a look online and let me know which you want i will see what i can do. May i recommend the gauntlet though for normal car washing with warm water and or claying. They have a warm rating of 2 out of 5, so offer "some" insulation, but are totally waterproof and have a longer cuff so you can dunk easy in a bucket protecting up your arm :thumb:


----------



## McTaggart (Jun 5, 2013)

Gloves....have we all gone soft?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Im stocking them when some silly legislation gets adjusted, have a look online and let me know which you want i will see what i can do. May i recommend the gauntlet though for normal car washing with warm water and or claying. They have a warm rating of 2 out of 5, so offer "some" insulation, but are totally waterproof and have a longer cuff so you can dunk easy in a bucket protecting up your arm :thumb:


Cheers Matt, will do. 👍


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

McTaggart said:


> Gloves....have we all gone soft?


When you get to my age, you will get the chill blades easily.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Have got a pair of these http://www.ndiver.com/products/Neoprene-5mm-Gloves-%2d-Old-Style.html great, once you get them wet.
Although am very curious about Matts 'gauntlet'


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kenny wilson said:


> Have got a pair of these http://www.ndiver.com/products/Neoprene-5mm-Gloves-%2d-Old-Style.html great, once you get them wet.
> Although am very curious about Matts 'gauntlet'


I have checked out Matts Gaunlet, they look very good and I will look at ordering them when things get back to normal in the new year.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

You got a link for them/ pm if you want:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kenny wilson said:


> You got a link for them/ pm if you want:thumb:


Matt has the link, maybe worth Pm'ing him for it or Google Sealskinz 👍


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Just goto lical fishing tackle shop and look at the shakespeare gloves ( neoprene etc etc) a hell of a lot cheaper and foldable fingers if you want them


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

this is direct on the sealskinz sight. We spoke about 18 months ago and they were very excited to be introducing them, and that our industry may benefit by it

http://www.sealskinz.com/UK/gloves/ultra-grip-gauntlet


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Matt, had a quick google and fancy a pair of them. 
If they get there 'stuff' in order, I'd rather put the business through you, are they working towards supplying you?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kenny wilson said:


> Hi Matt, had a quick google and fancy a pair of them.
> If they get there 'stuff' in order, I'd rather put the business through you, are they working towards supplying you?


I should have had in already, but they let me down in time for my meet so i opted to postpone the order for a month until the new year. I will have a hand picked selection of gloves, hats and socks that suit our industry.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Fair do's, let us know when you're good, I'll deffo have a pair of gauntlets from you.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.sportsdirect.com/no-fear-neoprene-glove-mens-888028?colcode=88802803


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Black mambas for me too


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

oh dear


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

stangalang said:


> this is direct on the sealskinz sight. We spoke about 18 months ago and they were very excited to be introducing them, and that our industry may benefit by it
> 
> http://www.sealskinz.com/UK/gloves/ultra-grip-gauntlet


Mine are the normal version of these and are bang on and hands are toasty warm and dry!


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Man up?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The sealskinz look fantastic! 

Cooks


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Unless I am using Iron Out or Dragons Breath I don't bother, as I can then see and feel if there is any crap or grit on them.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

bare hands for me don't like wearing gloves for anything exept riding my bike


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

I've got a couple of boxes of vinyl gloves that I use for working on the car and these keep my hands dry and warmer than if they were bare when washing too.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

PyRo said:


> Unless I am using Iron Out or Dragons Breath I don't bother, as I can then see and feel if there is any crap or grit on them.


size of the bits that would do damage and if using a sheep, lambs wool mitt you'd struggle to see grit or crap which would be on your paint work


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Boxes upon boxes of blue nitrile gloves that I've borrowed from work


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

To keep my hands toastie in winter I wear a pair of Tesco thin stretchy knitted gloves(£1.50) under a pair of rubber household gloves.
Dead cheap and effective.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Got a pair of these to try..

http://www.wilko.com/car-maintenance/wilko-blue-car-wash-gloves/invt/0343422

Not been cold enought to use them yet.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've used numerous makes of gloves over the years, and the best I've had so far are Showa 377. 
Can't fault these gloves :thumb:.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHOWA-377-Nitrile-Foam-Grip-Gloves-Wet-amp-Oily-9-XL-/150569119870


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

trv8 said:


> I've used numerous makes of gloves over the years, and the best I've had so far are Showa 377.
> Can't fault these gloves :thumb:.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHOWA-377-Nitrile-Foam-Grip-Gloves-Wet-amp-Oily-9-XL-/150569119870


These look pretty good, I currently use a type similar to the Wilko ones above but the 377's could be worth a go.

I was considering the Sealskinz too. If anyone else is, they are at Chainreaction @ £30.49.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...clid=CIWGkZeB3MICFaHHtAodiXsA5g&gclsrc=aw.dsy


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

How about a pair of man the **** up


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> How about a pair of man the **** up


Now now :devil:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

So are the Sealskinz completely water proof even after prolonged dunking?


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

ncd said:


> Sounds 'handy' do have a link or photo of them? Thanks


There you go mate.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/no-fear-neoprene-glove-mens-888028


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

dstill said:


> There you go mate.
> 
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/no-fear-neoprene-glove-mens-888028


Many thanks, I'll have a look at getting a pair after the Christmas madness has calmed down


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> So are the Sealskinz completely water proof even after prolonged dunking?


Had a couple of pairs of SealSkinz in the past (I'm also a window cleaner) and found that the waterproof lining tends to tear from wringing out micro-fiber sill cloths and not worth the money to me.

That's the reason I use Showa 377's for valeting and for window cleaning....can't fault them :thumb:....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHOWA-377-...-/150569119870


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Just ordered some Showa 377's, looking forward to trying them out. 

I was just about to start a new thread. God bless the search function!


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Also ordered some Showa 377s so looking forward to trying them next week.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trv8 said:


> Had a couple of pairs of SealSkinz in the past (I'm also a window cleaner) and found that the waterproof lining tends to tear from wringing out micro-fiber sill cloths and not worth the money to me.
> 
> That's the reason I use Showa 377's for valeting and for window cleaning....can't fault them :thumb:....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHOWA-377-...-/150569119870


No waterproof though??


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

McTaggart said:


> Gloves....have we all gone soft?


I wear gloves all the time cleaning the cars. Not being soft as it not only helps in cold weather but continual contact with all those cleaning products will cause skin problems later on no matter how tame they may be for the car they are not for skin.

I use the green gloves supplied by Autoglym but could do with warmer ones so long as they don't impair on workability.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Let us now how you get on with the 377's guys, definitely considering buying some gloves for car washing after reading the various comments in this thread.:thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

dstill said:


> Let us now how you get on with the 377's guys, definitely considering buying some gloves for car washing after reading the various comments in this thread.:thumb:


Tried them today for the entire cleaning process (about 4 hours). Overall really good!

Initially they are quite stiff and actually caused my hands to ache a bit when sorting the fiddly bits on the wheels. However, either they softened up a bit or the non-fiddly cleaning was easier, as no problems by the end.

My hands were warm throughout in a temperature of about 5-6°C (wash water was warm but couldn't actually tell through the gloves). The gloves are waterproof but the coating on the cuffs is a little too short so water managed to get into the gloves from the top. The only issue with this is it made getting them off a little harder.

Theoretically the gloves can be washed, but given I wasn't using grease or anything similar I simply hung them to dry.

Currently Screwfix are selling the 377s for about £7. If cold is the main problem the insulated version of the 377s is the 477s and these are also on sale from Screwfix for £13. eBay is cheaper on both but can pick them up from Screwfix!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> No waterproof though??


Yes they are!


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought some Showa 306 from the local Arco store for about £8.
Used them today to do the wife's Voyager in about 5 degrees C.
Wheel & pre wash, snow foam, rinse, shampoo, clay mitt, window polish/seal & paint seal, so quite a lot of work over a few hours.
They aren't for fiddly intricate work as they are quite textured and I have really big hands as well, so even bigger with these on.
Pretty good overall, hands dry and warm but started to sweat a bit after a couple of hours.
Would recommend.


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

GC#65 said:


> Used them today to do the wife's Voyager in about 5 degrees C.
> Wheel & pre wash, snow foam, rinse, shampoo, clay mitt, window polish/seal & paint seal


Well done... you need to teach me please how you managed to do all that in a few hours... That's a few weeks job for me:wave:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been using some ARG MaxiDry gloves, these work well. I did have some Showa 377 gloves, but found then to be a bit too stiff. I use them all year round as otherwise the skin on my hands gets very dry and sore after washing the car.

These are available from Screwfix as well as the Showa gloves, but also cheaper on eBay

More info on their website here.

:thumb:


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Picked up the cheap No Fear neoprenes from Sports Direct in the Bullring yesterday. It may have been the last pair in large.

Also had these which are apparently £9 from £24.99. Cuff seems longer so better for dunking in the bucket.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/hot-tuna-pro-glove-mens--888217?colcode=88821703

http://www.hot-tuna.com/hot-tuna-pro-glove-mens--888217?colcode=88821703


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

And cheapest place if your are xl for the sealskins gauntlet is

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/sealskinz/ultra-grip-gauntlet-gloves-ec067292


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just in case the gloves arent enough you could try these.....
http://www.sportsdirect.com/no-fear-mens-full-wetsuit-888207?colcode=88820703


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've seen valeters at work with the most awful dermatitis through not wearing gloves, nothing soft or unmanly about it any time if year if you do a lot of washing, just plain common sense.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well i was lucky enough to be given a pair of Sealskinz Duty waterproof glove (Ultra grip) Black for christmas from Cleaning spot.










http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/acatalog/Gloves.html 6th down.

Been wanting a set for years but never could spend the money. But in recent years i have been getting really shockingly cold hands in the winter and it turns out its "Raynaud's phenomenon" Not a huge deal but cant help thinking years of stupidly washing the cars in all weathers hasnt helped....

Anyway my questions are will they be safe in PH Netural shampoo wash buckets? Or will it kill the waterproofing over time?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought a pair of Typhoon Neo 3mm Diving Gloves...they do a good job and even better with a pair of nitriles on underneath...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Typhoon-N...es-/330577377190?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160


----------



## Fox5150 (Oct 13, 2014)

I used my pair of Sealskinz Ultra Grip Gauntlets for the first time today for a maintenance wash on mine and my wife's cars. I was very careful not to dunk too far up the sleeve into the water, yet they still got wet on the inside. I was wondering if the detergent in the soap negates the waterproof qualities?

Either way, little disappointed with them.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Fox5150 said:


> I used my pair of Sealskinz Ultra Grip Gauntlets for the first time today for a maintenance wash on mine and my wife's cars. I was very careful not to dunk too far up the sleeve into the water, yet they still got wet on the inside. I was wondering if the detergent in the soap negates the waterproof qualities?
> 
> Either way, little disappointed with them.


Nope it shouldn't. Ive not used the gauntlets themselves, but have the ultra grip glove its based on and have no issue at all. I dare say I've dunked them and not really got wet. Could it be sweat? Silly question perhaps


----------



## Fox5150 (Oct 13, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Nope it shouldn't. Ive not used the gauntlets themselves, but have the ultra grip glove its based on and have no issue at all. I dare say I've dunked them and not really got wet. Could it be sweat? Silly question perhaps


Thanks for the reply.

There certainly could be some sweat in the mix, but the soapy liquid had definitely permeated. If I "squidge" the fingers, they act like a sponge in that the soapy liquid comes through to the outside.

Doing two cars today, and not particularly quickly either, I just wondered if it put too much strain on whatever provides the waterproofing. I use a microfibre mitt so they were inside the mitt as well as dunked in the bucket.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Fox5150 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> There certainly could be some sweat in the mix, but the soapy liquid had definitely permeated. If I "squidge" the fingers, they act like a sponge in that the soapy liquid comes through to the outside.
> 
> Doing two cars today, and not particularly quickly either, I just wondered if it put too much strain on whatever provides the waterproofing. I use a microfibre mitt so they were inside the mitt as well as dunked in the bucket.


Hmm, the waterproofing, well in the hats i have, is actually a plastic insert so nothing should penetrate. I know they also use hydrophobic and philic coatings too, might be worth an e mail and see what they say. Could be faulty? I certainly wouldn't accept the soap causing issues, I've had much harsher chemicals on mine and although not strictly for that use, performed more than acceptably


----------



## aeronic (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had sealskins gloves for about 8 years and use them when walkin in the hills. The waterproof membrane breaks down over time (goretex boots only last 200 miles I've found) with repeated use. 

I used to use a pair to wash the car but as with the others they eventually leaked. Now I use some extra thick rubber gloves (washing up type)


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i use these pity not been able to do no detailing for a long while.

https://www.typhoon-int.co.uk/products/typhoon/gloves/arid_dry_glove/


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bought these having read on here somewhere and they seem to do the job...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I cleaned the car on Friday when it was just above freezing and disposable black nitrile gloves from the local motor factors kept me surprisingly warm.


----------



## Fox5150 (Oct 13, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Hmm, the waterproofing, well in the hats i have, is actually a plastic insert so nothing should penetrate. I know they also use hydrophobic and philic coatings too, might be worth an e mail and see what they say. Could be faulty? I certainly wouldn't accept the soap causing issues, I've had much harsher chemicals on mine and although not strictly for that use, performed more than acceptably


Thanks Matt. I'll drop SealSkinz an email and see what they say.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> Bought these having read on here somewhere and they seem to do the job...


I also bought these to try out using my FREE £5.00 voucher sent from Screwfix .....they're good, but I prefer the Showa 377's I linked to earlier.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

good idea chaps, as my poor hands and skin has taken a battering in the cold and now have broken skin which hurts


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

https://www.anglingactive.co.uk/simms-skeena-glove.html?sel=17319

"Shark skin gloves"! Lovely and warm!


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> Bought these having read on here somewhere and they seem to do the job...


I ordered the same off eBay when saw them on here yesterday; arrived this morning :doublesho
seller "parkroyaltimbersltd"


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

I bought some of the 'No Fear' diving gloves as recommended in this thread for the princely some on £5.99. I tried them last weekend and they were fine, obviously your hands get wet but they work under the same principal as a wet suit. 

They did get a proper test too, it started snowing halfway through the wash!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I bought Showa 377 after reading on here. So far so good.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

RichieM said:


> I ordered the same off eBay when saw them on here yesterday; arrived this morning :doublesho
> 
> seller "parkroyaltimbersltd"


That's the place I ordered mine from fella, goy mine delivered into local Argos of all places so could pick up after work on my way home. Good aren't they?


----------

